# mtb rental in athens, greece?



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

I am going to be in athens next week and realized there is actually mountain bike riding somewhere in the area...

Doesn anyone know where I can rent / ride in the area? I did a search on here, but the posts are a few years old ..

found this as well http://www.epicmtbgreece.com/

edit, forget epic, last time the web page was updated was a few years ago, lol


----------



## alepou (Mar 14, 2007)

hi ,
check the bellow : 
www.acropolisbikes.gr
http://www.pamevolta.gr/site_en.html

i think they are the both ok for bike rental and sightseeing

take care and if you are interested for real cycling visit the forum of www.cyclist.gr


----------



## alexplantman (May 1, 2006)

tks for the info, just got back unfortunately, but I'll have this link to refer to if I go back .. definitely somewhere where I want to return to .


----------



## alepou (Mar 14, 2007)

i was late


----------

